# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  ερωτηση

## doubler

Μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω jacobin στην αθηνα????

----------


## doubler

Η εστω που πουλανε περιστερια για να παω και να ρωτησω αν μπορει να μου βρει ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι!

----------


## lazaros

Είναι σχετικά ακριβά περιστέρια αλλά αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα χρημάτων,κοίτα στην Χρυσή ευκαιρία.
Ή βάλε εσύ αγγελία στην Χρυσή ευκαιρία και να κάνεις αναζήτηση όχι πώληση.

Ή κοίτα σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα που σου δείχνω και στα στέλνει τα περιστέρια όπου θες.

http://dimitriadispigeons.com/

----------


## doubler

ειναι σιγουρο οτι τα στελνει οποθ θες??????

----------

